# How to prevent service/system output while working in interactive shell.



## alex (Sep 27, 2022)

Hello,
is there any way to prevent the system from printing to vt?
It's quite annoying when I edit files in vi or ed and the system suddenly tells me that a USB device has disconnected, overwriting the interactive shell.
The same goes for services like samba_service.
Can anyone tell me how to prevent this from happening? I don't have much experience with freebsd.

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 27, 2022)

Solved - Disruptive messages from syslogd(8) and ntpd(8) in conlose
					

Hi everyone.  I get warnings from syslogd and ntpd all the time, when I'm in virtual terminal and it's very disruptive. How can I suppress all messages from all daemons from being displayed?  Thanks.




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## alex (Sep 27, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Solved - Disruptive messages from syslogd(8) and ntpd(8) in conlose
> 
> 
> Hi everyone.  I get warnings from syslogd and ntpd all the time, when I'm in virtual terminal and it's very disruptive. How can I suppress all messages from all daemons from being displayed?  Thanks.
> ...


Thanks that thread was helpfull.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 27, 2022)

Additionally, some messages can be prevented by disabling this line in /etc/syslog.conf:

```
*.err;kern.warning;auth.notice;mail.crit                /dev/console
```

Certain (kernel) debug messages however are always printed on the console, regardless of this syslog.conf(5) line.


----------



## _martin (Sep 27, 2022)

It's worth mentioning that, at least by default, if you're logged on the console and even when using vi editor while that happened you can clear it by pressing `ctrl+l`.


----------

